# New Fish



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Well After going with Moondemon to pick-up his Geryi and seeing the rrs that were there, I couldn't resist going back and picking one up.
This fish was swimming in the rio Araguaia 2 weeks ago, but today it's with me and will be for a very long time. 
It already has a ton of personality, following me around the room and showing interest in my fingers.

Here's a few quick pic's I just took. More to come after he settles in a bit more, enjoy.





































Feel free to comment.
Thanks.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome piranha..you are a lucky dude..


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pick up!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking spilo. congrats


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thats a nice fish bro congrats!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent pick up, Trev!...Now,, you got a dream collection of RRS, Marginatus, Rhom, and Geryi!...I'm so jealous and envious right now!....







....Your RRS rocks like a JETHRO TULL concert!!!....


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Excellent pick up, Trev!...Now,, you got a dream collection of RRS, Marginatus, Rhom, and Geryi!...I'm so jealous and envious right now!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Manny but ther geryi isn't mine, it's Moon's. I wish it was though.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Stunning speciemen!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute fisn


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Excellent pick up, Trev!...Now,, you got a dream collection of RRS, Marginatus, Rhom, and Geryi!...I'm so jealous and envious right now!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Manny but ther geryi isn't mine, it's Moon's. I wish it was though.
[/quote]

Oops my bad!...







..can't blame me though...Cableguy, Moondemon, habs fans, it's all the same!...







..but seriously, your collection is as impressive as Moons!...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^^^ He sure does have a very nice collection. His natts look and are so healthy and they're all showing some amazing colorations !!
As for this RRS, it does have a nice personnality, after only a few hours in his tank. The fish swam up to my fingers when i was looking at him... a sure future finger chaser !! Makes me want to get one for myself but i'll stick with what i have right now !

Cool Piranha Trev !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the bold black line in the tail... awesome fish


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Where are you guys getting these fish?

Super nice btw


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> *Where are you guys getting these fish?*
> 
> Super nice btw


Directly from Oliver Lucanus at Below Water.
If anybody's looking, he still has about 50-60 baby s.striolatus, a 6" wild red, 5-6 3" piraya and 2 monster piraya (14" & 17") and 3 rrs remaining.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

A quick video I took after changing the substrate to black sand and painting the background black. I was debating on white or black sand, but decided on black because it was easier to find and it really brings out the colors.
He's really come out of his shell these past few days. I'm really glad I picked him up.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid687.photobucket.com/albums/vv240/trevor009_2009/MVI_2004.mp4


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice! He charges like a raging beast!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm jealous man, I have wanted one only because I hear from everyone how out going they are. Am yet to get one though. Need a tank for one of these guys. What size do you have yours in


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm jealous man, I have wanted one only because I hear from everyone how out going they are. Am yet to get one though. Need a tank for one of these guys. What size do you have yours in


It's a 40g


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great lookin' spilo man!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Pman, still training yours?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man I want my natts to be crazy like your spilo...your fish is awesome....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pman, still training yours?


I haven't pulled out the puppet in quite awhile.
He's definitely way more interactive now than he was before his "training" though...
Gets really excited and swims right up to me like an excited puppy when I walk in the room.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool video Trev!...your guy has quite a personality!....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pman, still training yours?


I haven't pulled out the puppet in quite awhile.
He's definitely way more interactive now than he was before his "training" though...
Gets really excited and swims right up to me like an excited puppy when I walk in the room.
[/quote]

That's awesome pman, mine's getting there


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Aggressive little bugger isnt he.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Aggressive little bugger isnt he.


Very!
I knew they were outgoing before I got one, but to be that aggressive after less then a week and especially after I just finished moving him around while I changed my substrate is gravy!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Pman, what did you do to bring more life into your fish an have him excited for you to come to the tank?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> Pman, what did you do to bring more life into your fish an have him excited for you to come to the tank?


Puppet training, he's got a thread going on this somewhere.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats one sweet fish!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Pman, what did you do to bring more life into your fish an have him excited for you to come to the tank?


Puppet training, he's got a thread going on this somewhere.








[/quote]

Yes, and he made an excellent puppet too!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Still can't see this video... i guess something's wrong with my Quicktime plugin... I'll have to come see your new setup in person !!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice RRS.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Still can't see this video... i guess something's wrong with my Quicktime plugin... I'll have to come see your new setup in person !!


Any time! The door's always open.


----------

